# be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W ATX 2.2 - Lüfterwechsel



## Marauder (3. Februar 2011)

*be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W ATX 2.2 - Lüfterwechsel*

Moin, moin...

Das im Betreff genannte Netzteil verrichtet schon einige Zeit seinen Dienst in meinem Rechner, leider aber fängt unter Last der Lüfter unter höheren Drehzahlen an zu rattern. Ich vermute mal, daß er einen Lagerschaden hat...

Da ich aber vollkommen zufrieden mit dem NT bin will ich nur den Lüfter austauschen, dazu bräuchte ich aber einmal die technischen Daten des verbauten Lüfters und zudem würde ich gerne vorab wissen, wie der Lüfter angeschlossen ist (gelötet/gesteckt?). 

Ich habe das NT noch nicht ausgebaut und zerlegt, da ich mir gerne ein auf zwei Arbeitsschritte sparen würde. 

MfG

Marauder


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W ATX 2.2 - Lüfterwechsel*

Hallo Marauder

Der Lüfter sollte auf keinen Fall selbstständig ausgetauscht werden. Einerseits besteht bei dem Öffnen des Netzteiles Lebensgefahr, andererseits ist der Lüfter ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil und Bestandteil der Zulassung des Netzteiles. Durch einen Austausch würde die Zulassung des Netzteiles erlöschen. Somit dürfte es nicht mehr betrieben werden!
Daher können wir in deinem Fall auch keine weiteren Tipps in diese Richtung geben. Ich hoffe, das kannst du verstehen.


----------



## Marauder (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W ATX 2.2 - Lüfterwechsel*

Gut, ich werde diese Seite fälschen und der Versicherung dann im Schadensfall davon eine Kopie zukommen lassen. 

Nein, nein, Scherz beiseite... 

Naja, als Schrauber denkt man leider nicht im Regelfall an juristische Feinheiten, wobei das Risiko bezüglich der Lebensgefahr natürlich immer wieder und in aller Deutlichkeit voran gestellt bleiben soll.

Aber wo ich grade hier bin und mich das Rattern des Lüfters (bedingt durch Vollast von SETI@home) wirklich extrem stört... 
Habt ihr nicht zufällig ein NT mit modularem Kabelmanagment um 500-600 Watt rumliegen, daß ihr nicht mehr braucht, oder das für einen "Leser"-Test herhalten soll? Das würde ich gerne entgegennehmen. 

MfG

Marauder


----------



## Marauder (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W ATX 2.2 - Lüfterwechsel*

War ja wieder klar, daß man auf solche Fragen keine Antwort bekommt...

"Pressesprecher" sind ja dermaßen humorlose Typen...


----------



## Recovery (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W ATX 2.2 - Lüfterwechsel*

warum schreibst du ihm keine pm?!
diese Unterstellung mit presse... ist total unnötig.....


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W ATX 2.2 - Lüfterwechsel*



Marauder schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht zufällig ein NT mit modularem Kabelmanagment um 500-600 Watt rumliegen, daß ihr nicht mehr braucht, oder das für einen "Leser"-Test herhalten soll? Das würde ich gerne entgegennehmen.
> 
> MfG
> Marauder


Nope, momentan nicht


----------



## Marauder (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W ATX 2.2 - Lüfterwechsel*



Recovery schrieb:


> warum schreibst du ihm keine pm?!
> diese Unterstellung mit presse... ist total unnötig.....


 
Sarkasmus ? Wikipedia


----------

